# What is your profession......



## Skyh3ck (Nov 2, 2011)

I always had question what kind of people would be here in this forum, what the person behind that strange username is working for..

This is because my curiosity..... You do not need to post your name, company name which reveal your personal identity... Just post like

I am a doctor or be more specific and say I am a Dentist based in Mumbai...

I am starting with mine..

I am a commerce graduate working as sr. Executive with a outsourcing firm.... Based in Mumbai...... In Insurance sector

Very much passionate about computers since the age of 13.... 

A little update, if you are student please say what are you studying.... As that will be your profession in future....


----------



## red dragon (Nov 2, 2011)

I am a serial killer and I do not have any base.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 2, 2011)

red dragon said:


> I am a serial killer and I do not have any base.



Ha ha ha..... I like that but be  serious


----------



## Windows (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm a professional ninja.


Spoiler



Fruit Ninja 



and a professional couch tester.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 2, 2011)

sumesara said:


> Ha ha ha..... I like that but be  serious


OK,doctor,currently working with WHO,originally from Kolkata now travelling like a mad man either through North Eastern states or juggling between Bihar and UP.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2011)

I am an ERP/SAP Consultant working in Nagpur...trying to find a base in Mumbai


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 2, 2011)

Student as of now


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 2, 2011)

Student.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 2, 2011)

I am Mr. Bedeviled. A being perplexed by the bewilderness of this dimension, called life.


----------



## nims11 (Nov 2, 2011)

Student - Enginnering in C.Sc


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 3, 2011)

nims11 said:


> Student - Enginnering in C.Sc



same


----------



## RCuber (Nov 3, 2011)

Software Engineer & based in Bangalore


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2011)

Software Engineer working in an MNC in Mumbai.
did my BE in IT from Mumbai...


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 3, 2011)

Working 4+ years as a software developer. In my spare time, I'm a freelance blogger and community moderator on couple of sites


----------



## Skud (Nov 3, 2011)

Working in the field of Agriculture and Rural Development, GoI.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 3, 2011)

The proverbial IT guy.


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2011)

Sophtware slump


----------



## Cilus (Nov 3, 2011)

I am a Computer Engineer, currently working with Infosys...for four years.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 3, 2011)

Web Developer working in an MNC based in Mumbai(B.E.I.T from Mumbai)


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 3, 2011)

Software tester with 7+ yrs exp.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Development officer-LIC 
location-sonebhadra, east U.P


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 3, 2011)

Currently unemployed.. So sitting in front of my PC


----------



## koltanga (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm a Student, Final Year Mechanical Engineering from You You Coffee.

I have always had some form of income for my pocket money:

1.) Computer Assembler & Cyber-cafe looking after-er during vacation of class 10 & 12

2.) AutoCAD drawing for some SME & Solid/Surface Modelling & Assembly assignments for other students [not completely legal  ]


----------



## Sarath (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm a medical student in the final year.


----------



## xvetox123 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm a student in class 9


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 3, 2011)

Software tester


----------



## Piyush (Nov 3, 2011)

student as of now
CS engineering


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 3, 2011)

working as MIS for the last fifteen years in 25 companies finally settled  as customer service officer in a  MNC TELECOM SECTOR.


----------



## asingh (Nov 3, 2011)

^^
WOW...............you have that much experience. Gosh.

I have 10 years, data analytics.


----------



## Alok (Nov 3, 2011)

Student : Electroics and Communication Engg. (2nd year)


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 4, 2011)

nims11 said:


> Student - Enginnering in C.Sc



Same here.



avichandana20000 said:


> working as MIS for the last fifteen years in 25 companies finally settled  as customer service officer in a  MNC TELECOM SECTOR.



Wow!! 25 companies!!!


----------



## nisargshah95 (Nov 4, 2011)

Student - 11th Science with maths and CS.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 4, 2011)

ya 25 companies with 100 interviews. Some are big like HDFC, ABNAMRO some are small local company.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 4, 2011)

25 companies in 15 years....... ?????

You must be the most experienced member here......


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 4, 2011)

as usual SE..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hhmm..Software Engineer with 5+ years experience.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 4, 2011)

Still studying.......


----------



## GeekyBoy (Nov 4, 2011)

Chemical engineering, 1st year..


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 4, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> ya 25 companies with 100 interviews. Some are big like HDFC, ABNAMRO some are small local company.



Without any doubt, you are the most experienced in digit forum.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 5, 2011)

experiences are both good and bad though.

 I have to give leaflets to publics standing in all the metro stations,door to door, in book fairs, in schools after doing my GNIIT for three years from NIIT. It starts from 7 a.m. to 9 p.m. for only 500/- per month in the the year 1995. While doing this one day two persons were talking regarding a problem of computer and i solved that immediately. Then the brighter part of my career started. That was a local company. Started with 1.5k. after six months the company dies and i am on street again. in this way i have to change several companies and the count i remember is 25 with at least 100 interviews.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 5, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> ...in this way i have to change several companies and the count i remember is 25 with at least 100 interviews.



You should write a book. For all you know, I might be saying that on a serious note


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 5, 2011)

WILL DO after another 20 yrs


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 5, 2011)

Studying Integrated M. Sc. in Physics.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 6, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Currently unemployed.. So sitting in front of my PC



Just got a job @ Gamesa Wind Turbine Pvt Ltd..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 6, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Just got a job @ Gamesa Wind Turbine Pvt Ltd..



Awsome buddy ... pandaga chesko

All the best...are u elec engg?


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 6, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> All the best...are u elec engg?



Thanks.. 


Spoiler



Mechanical + Aeronautical Engr


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2011)

^^Congrats.


----------



## Skud (Nov 7, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Just got a job @ Gamesa Wind Turbine Pvt Ltd..



Congrats.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> I have to give leaflets to publics standing in all the metro stations,door to door, in book fairs, in schools after doing my GNIIT for three years from NIIT. It starts from 7 a.m. to 9 p.m. for only 500/- per month *in the the year 1995*.



1995...i was a Kid back then..how much is your age?


----------



## Baker (Nov 7, 2011)

always wanted to be a businees man.... but currently software proffessional with 4+ exp


----------



## red dragon (Nov 7, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I'm a medical student in the final year.


Oye!Study hard!!
MCQs start kiya?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 7, 2011)

zangetsu said:


> 1995...i was a kid back then..how much is your age?



forty, THE OLD HORSE


----------



## red dragon (Nov 7, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> 1995...i was a Kid back then..how much is your age?


We usually ask,how old are you or what is your age.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 7, 2011)

GeekyBoy said:


> Chemical engineering, 1st year..



great..me a chemical engg too but working in IT for last 7 yrs 



Baker said:


> always wanted to be a businees man.... but currently software proffessional with 4+ exp



same here..but dunno which business to start ??


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks, *Faun* and *Skud*


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2011)

red dragon said:


> We usually ask,how old are you or what is your age.



Errr...my grammer is weak..


----------



## red dragon (Nov 7, 2011)

Nevermind,just kidding.Mine is even worse.


----------



## chintan786 (Nov 7, 2011)

I am Industrial Sales Rep cum Technical Person. Working with M.P.Birla Group ( Chemical Div.).... also do data analysis and Market research (using SPSS, MATLAB, learning R currently)work with Reuters real time data feed... having 3+ years of experience... To and Fro between Haryana and Guajarat.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 7, 2011)

^ cool..whats ur quali ?


----------



## chintan786 (Nov 7, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> ^ cool..whats ur quali ?



B.Sc Chemistry from Gujarat University... M.B.A marketing from Gujarat university... SPSS was learned in M.B.A(kind of Requirement for final year Project).... My Cousin brother is in, BITS pilani, tought me MATLAB.... our company's main product is performance  Chemical ( GUAR GUm).. it is commodity and in India got traded on NCDEX so required Reuters Real time data feed ... it is consumed for

Maggi Noodles,
Maggi sauce
Oil well drilling
Writing paper, kraft paper
Nitrogen free paper for cigarettes
Slurry for Explosives
textile

I give plant scale trials and fix parameters for the use of our product.


----------



## abhijangda (Nov 7, 2011)

Currently studying Integrated M.Tech. in Mathematics and Computing.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Congrats buddy





MegaMind said:


> Just got a job @ Gamesa Wind Turbine Pvt Ltd..


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 7, 2011)

^^ Nice.


----------



## KDroid (Nov 29, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Errr...my grammer is weak..



Sorry could not resist it... It's grammar 






Student. Class XI. Studying for Engg. Entrance Exams.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks guys..


----------



## theserpent (Dec 11, 2011)

*What do youll do?*

Im a student what about youll?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: What do youll do?*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/115442-introduce-yourselves-9.html


----------



## ritvij (Dec 11, 2011)

Student class XII.. longing to become a game dev


----------



## Krow (Dec 11, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> SE



Me too.


----------



## ammyrodrics (Dec 14, 2011)

I am senior executive i  IT company!


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 15, 2011)

Forum attender. Period


----------



## Gollum (Dec 15, 2011)

engineer in computer company, non software.


----------



## thanseer (Dec 15, 2011)

i'm doing audio engineering and music production


----------



## Desmond (Dec 15, 2011)

Consultant at Oracle, Pune.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 19, 2011)

Working donkey on weekdays and living man on weekends......


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 19, 2011)

^^hahaha..very true abt all of us


----------



## Nithu (Dec 19, 2011)

B.C.A graduate.
Now i'm a Banker


----------



## Skud (Dec 19, 2011)

Which bank?


----------



## Krow (Dec 19, 2011)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^hahaha..very true abt all of us



Not true. Many don't have weekends off. They get a weekday or two instead.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 19, 2011)

Krow said:


> Not true. Many don't have weekends off. They get a weekday or two instead.



+1 to that. At my job, getting a holiday on weekends is tough than getting a hike in salary!


----------



## Nithu (Dec 20, 2011)

@Skud
State Bank of India


----------



## Skud (Dec 20, 2011)

PO? Which batch?


----------



## Nithu (Dec 21, 2011)

@Skud no, clerical asst. 
2010 batch


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok...


----------



## eggman (Dec 22, 2011)

Code 'Copy-Paste'er at SAP Labs


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 22, 2011)

SE in an MNC in Bangalore since 3 years. Now in trivandrum.



eggman said:


> Code 'Copy-Paste'er at SAP Labs


Hehe, we used to say that, Indian IT companies work on "cutting-edge" technologies..., "cutting and pasting"


----------



## theserpent (Jan 16, 2012)

Commerce student in 11th


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 17, 2012)

Freelance Graphic Designer, UI Designer, Digital Artist, Video Game Designer & Level Designer ( For portable platforms, specialising in iOS & Android Devices )

Always available for freelance. Check out my sig for my works...


----------



## buddyram (Jan 17, 2012)

BSc. in Computers
SE since 1+ year


----------



## psiknight99 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm a Spartan and thats my profession. 

Student at National Law University.


----------



## Ericks (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi All,
I am a personal trainer and works in a local gym to trained people. 
I have been in this career since last 4 years and enjoying my work by lowering people's weight and preventing from major disease.


----------



## pratzgh1 (Jan 19, 2012)

@^ Bro you have to be my friend 

I work as a client servicing guy for and advertising agency. (Sounds boring, but has its perks )


----------

